# Perdido River Log Removal



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I just found out about this through the Perdido River boat ramp thread.

I have many questions and concerns like-

I'm concerned that when the deadheads and log jams that make up the beauty and complexity of Perdido River are removed that it may negatively impact the rivers natural beauty and even flow. 

Being a local of Perdido and living just a few miles away this is what I consider my home river. I have explored just about every stretch of River on Florida's panhandle and no other river is as diverse and beautiful as Perdido if not as wild.

Anyone else have any thoughts on this subject. These are your logs too.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

There are logs that are tied together down stream from the Hwy 90 bridge? Was clear a couple months ago before all the rain.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

In GA they quit letting people taking logs from the rivers. You got to have a $1,000 permit. They said it hurts the fish to remove the logs.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> In GA they quit letting people taking logs from the rivers. You got to have a $1,000 permit. They said it hurts the fish to remove the logs.


It does in a big way. FIsh use these logs as cover. No other River in Florida has jams like Perdido. Its part of what makes perdido perdido


----------

